# Most available Jobs in Sydney



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Experts,

I am moving to Sydney with my family on April 2014.

Can you please give me some idea on which are the most available relaxed(not so much physical hard labor) jobs available at Sydney. I mean what are the jobs that have more chances to get to survive there. I would be very grateful to you for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Food service & retail. Serving food, washing dishes, cashier, shelf stacker etc.


----------



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

How can I find those jobs. I mean how to search. would need any reference?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Some would require a character reference but you can bring that from your own country from a previous manager. 

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

These type of jobs are not the best paid but Australia does have a minimum wage so it can be lived on if need be.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

strange that you have some kind of visa to visit Australia and you wanna work as a laborer 

how about trying in your own field first....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> strange that you have some kind of visa to visit Australia and you wanna work as a laborer
> 
> how about trying in your own field first....


 As most people on here know professional jobs take longer to come by. Having plans to get a job, any job, as soon as one arrives is good planning in my opinion. If it takes 6 months or mire, which it does for many, to get a job in your field. Having knowledge about what else is out there and how to find it will certainly help considering you are not entitled to state support as a job seeker for 2 years.


----------



## owaisAhmed28 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am also going to sydney on Feb 12, 2014. same thinking first start with odd jobs than after awareness I will have a hope to join job in my field. I have 190 class visa under Financial Investment Advisor - Banking Industry.


----------



## sugars888 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Group*

A friend of mine works at a group home in Sydney, she really likes it and there is lots of jobs in that area


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

another option is driving taxi...i m not very sure if we can get this job quickly, may b some one experienced can throw some light on it


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

not entirely answering the question but as an IT professional, if i do not get a job for 6 months, i would utilise the time to STUDY, get some certifications and make myself more marketable. Also, to make ends meet , I would rather live in a houseshare wherein i can get accommodation for 150 per month (yes, i got few responses in gumtree wherein loads of IT guys from india are living together and total cost for rent per head is around 150 / month ...not week. i would cook at home, do all the shopping while being here in india etc etc... basically will try to be better in my field rather then doing a day job in another field....ofcourse if money is a big concern, there is no alternate.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sugars888 said:


> A friend of mine works at a group home in Sydney, she really likes it and there is lots of jobs in that area



Hello Sugar,

Can you share some more light on 'group home'?

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

owaisAhmed28 said:


> I am also going to sydney on Feb 12, 2014. same thinking first start with odd jobs than after awareness I will have a hope to join job in my field. I have 190 class visa under Financial Investment Advisor - Banking Industry.


Hi Mate

How are you. Congrats on your PR.

I also applied forNSW SS still awaiting spinsorship from NSW under financial invrstment advisor category.

I would like to take yiur help duribg process. 

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mhk, 



mhk said:


> another option is driving taxi...i m not very sure if we can get this job quickly, may b some one experienced can throw some light on it


You can check out the requirements on the state transport homepages, for example Applying for a taxi driver authority in NSW. You need an unrestricted NSW driver's license - depending on the country you are from and how long you've held your license this can be easy (see Licenses from recognized countries) or require you to go through driving classes again. 

For some areas (large cities etc.) you also need to complete a training program. A short course should cost around 500AUD. If you think of taxi driving as a back up plan, you definitely have to plan ahead.

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

iesus said:


> not entirely answering the question but as an IT professional, if i do not get a job for 6 months, i would utilise the time to STUDY, get some certifications and make myself more marketable. Also, to make ends meet , I would rather live in a houseshare wherein i can get accommodation for 150 per month (yes, i got few responses in gumtree wherein loads of IT guys from india are living together and total cost for rent per head is around 150 / month ...not week. i would cook at home, do all the shopping while being here in india etc etc... basically will try to be better in my field rather then doing a day job in another field....ofcourse if money is a big concern, there is no alternate.


easier said than done...

come over here and feel the pressure


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi iesus,

getting certifications/training/going back to university is also quite expensive in Australia. And not everybody is willing to "rough it" and sleep on couches again when you are in your early thirties and used to have your own apartment and privacy. I've seen shared rooms from 15AUD per night, but then you usually get bunk beds or a couch. If the shared apartment/house is not in the city center you'll also need quite a bit of money for public transport to get to job interviews etc. And home-cooking is not that cheap either, we spend heaps of money on groceries. 

I'd recommend to plan your initial budget so you can survive for 3-6 months - ideally on savings, but if that does not work out, a casual job outside your field is nothing to sneeze at. Finding a job (like getting a visa) usually takes longer than one expects...


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

owaisAhmed28 said:


> I am also going to sydney on Feb 12, 2014. same thinking first start with odd jobs than after awareness I will have a hope to join job in my field. I have 190 class visa under Financial Investment Advisor - Banking Industry.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hi Ahmed,

Hope you landed Aussie safely and its almost month u hv been there.

can u share your experience.

Me too under FIA. Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Subscribed.

Like to see few tips/messages from people who settled in already.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

except IT jobs, no engineers required here......all are doing labor jobs.....i m searching job in IT since last 4 months. Though IT jobs are there, but recruitment agencies are big hurdle....
they are very specific while selecting profile...if any one skills missing from your resume which they need, then they throw your Resume to Bin.....won't look at it at all....it's frustrating guys...i am not demotivating....but that's the fact....you can try your luck as you are anyway invested too much money...if your luck clicks...then you are settled...otherwise try searching......


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

vishal.dobariya said:


> except IT jobs, no engineers required here......all are doing labor jobs.....i m searching job in IT since last 4 months. Though IT jobs are there, but recruitment agencies are big hurdle....
> they are very specific while selecting profile...if any one skills missing from your resume which they need, then they throw your Resume to Bin.....won't look at it at all....it's frustrating guys...i am not demotivating....but that's the fact....you can try your luck as you are anyway invested too much money...if your luck clicks...then you are settled...otherwise try searching......


Yes i did read about current situation. It is been difficult for few while handful people are securing jobs in thier respective field itself.

I wish you success in your job hunt and my prayers are with you friend.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

_shel said:


> As most people on here know professional jobs take longer to come by. Having plans to get a job, any job, as soon as one arrives is good planning in my opinion. If it takes 6 months or mire, which it does for many, to get a job in your field. Having knowledge about what else is out there and how to find it will certainly help considering you are not entitled to state support as a job seeker for 2 years.


Actually you can get Family Tax Benefit A & B plus rent assistance.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

What are the Job opportunities in salesforce, Agile -Scrum, web development related BA or Product Management experience? We got our PR and planning to travel on Feb 2018. Any sort of information will be very helpful? I am the secondary applicant.

Thanks
Kalyani


----------

